# Got the Special Operations DVD



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I recieved the P99 Special Operations DVD from Walther Germany a few days ago. The tests they show are very impressive, but the story line is kinda cheesy. If I didn't own one before hand, I would purchase one after seeing the DVD. It showed the P99 firing after being frozen in ice, covered throughout in sand and mud, and drop tests. The PowerPoint presentation that was on it was the most impressive however. It tells you any and everything you would ever want to know.

And on a side note, now all ten members of my protection team now carry the P99!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl... Maybe I needa ask them for 1 just to see it


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Kewl... Maybe I needa ask them for 1 just to see it


Ditto

And congrats on getting your team the P99's


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I just emailed Walther about it.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Ditto
> And congrats on getting your team the P99's


I knew I would not get the DVD in time for my boss's decision, so I talked him into geting a used pistol for our own trials. I have not seen a P99 put through that much hurt, but no matter how much everyone wanted to hate it (especially the Glock guys) they ended up loving it! 6 P99 AS and 4 P99 QA fullsize. We also have the compacts on order for a backup piece.

:smt098


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats a sweet deal :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, Jenglish - is that Natalie Imbruglia in that avatar? She's cute :smt023


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, Jenglish - is that Natalie Imbruglia in that avatar? She's cute :smt023


Yes it is, from the movie Johnny English. And a . . . . ya very cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Yes it is, from the movie Johnny English. And a . . . . ya very cute! :mrgreen:


I never saw the movie - but I remembered her being in it when I saw your avatar. I have her 1st CD. Pretty good. She's more popular in Europe than here.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I have her first cd and the movie, I also met her in London on assignment. Very nice and polite girl, a bit shy, but very personable. That experience made me a long life fan, of sorts.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> I have her first cd and the movie, I also met her in London on assignment. Very nice and polite girl, a bit shy, but very personable. That experience made me a long life fan, of sorts.


Thats pretty kewl


----------

